# Service grounding up north



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you an electrician?

Ask your inspector for options...


----------



## CousinVinnytheElectrician (Nov 2, 2021)

6


Kevin said:


> Are you an electrician?
> 
> Ask your inspector for options...


Yes and okay I will ask my local inspector. I was just wondering if anyone here has done this before.


----------



## Bcec (Jul 29, 2018)

CousinVinnytheElectrician said:


> 6
> 
> Yes and okay I will ask my local inspector. I was just wondering if anyone here has done this before.


Rock drill 2" holes,insert ground rod,fill with ground enhancement material.At least that is how we did it on Baffin Island.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

We have done quite a few services in trap rock quarries. We have the blast driller drill us a couple or sometimes up to ten 4" x 20' deep holes and we install 3/4" x 20' copper clad ground rods and just fill holes with stone dust.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

Bcec said:


> Rock drill 2" holes,insert ground rod,fill with ground enhancement material.


What kind of drill equipment do you use for that. Is it assembled on sight, mobile, or transportable in modules or similar assemblies? 

Tom Horne


----------

